# Alte Scherbenwelt!



## DerUndertaker (8. Oktober 2014)

MIch würde intressieren ob die alte Scherbenwelt für immer entfernt und gelöscht wird aus wow.Weil ja das Portal zur neuen wod führt.ODer wo findet man den Teleportionspunkt zur alten Scherbenwelt in 6.0.2.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (8. Oktober 2014)

Nein, natürlich wird die alte Scherbenwelt nicht gelöscht wo sollten den die Leute den dann bis auf Stufe 70 Leveln? xD

Soweit ich weiß wird das Portal das derzeit zu den Verwüstenden Lande führt nach dem Patch in die BC Schwerbenwelt führen.


----------



## Derulu (8. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
 
Weshalb sollte denn die Scherbenwelt verschwinden?
Das Draenor, um das es in dieser Erweiterung gehen wird, ist nicht das Draenor, "unserer" Zeitlinie, sondern ein von Kairoz bewusst gewähltes Draenor einer alternativen Zeitlinie, von der aus "Azeroth" angegriffen wird. Dies hat, weil es ein "Paralleluniversum" ist, keinerlei Auswirkung auf die Vergangenheit unserer Geschichte, also auch nicht auf die Zerstörung "unseres" Draenors und damit der Entstehung der Scherbenwelt...
 
Zuletzt war es in der Beta so, dass das Portal beim Magierlehrer in der jeweiligen Hauptstadt, das bisher in die Verwüsteten Lande kurz vor das Portal geführt hat, einfach direkt auf die andere Seite des Dunklen Portals führt, man spart also lediglich den Gang durch dieses ein, um in die Scherbenwelt zu kommen


----------



## karull (8. Oktober 2014)

Hi

Laut letzter Mmore..kommt das Portal in die Scherbenwelt nach Tanaris in die Höhlen der Zeit.


----------



## Derulu (8. Oktober 2014)

So war die Ansage zur BlizzCon...oder eher hieß es da: "eventuell packen wir es in HdZ". Als ich zuletzt geschaut hab, war das aber wie in meiner Beschreibung...aber das ist auch schon eine Weile her


----------



## Salamance (9. Oktober 2014)

In der Beta führt das alte Portal (Verwüstete Lande) hinter das Dunkle Portal direkt auf die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Es wäre unsinnig, wenn man in die HdZ müßte, was im Moment entweder eine sehr weite Anreise ist (Horde geht noch, aber nicht für Allianz) oder nur über das Portal in Dalaran. Daher denke ich mal, daß es in den Hauptstädten bleibt, wie es in der Beta der Fall ist.


----------



## karull (9. Oktober 2014)

Ist doch kein Problem...wir haben doch jetzt auch ein Portal von den Haupstädten ans Portal.dann geht's jetz halt nach Tanaris.
Aber am besten wirds sein wir warten die paar Wochen ab,un schauen was passiert


----------



## Derulu (9. Oktober 2014)

"Paar Wochen"^^
Kommt mit dem PrePatch (denn da kommt die Eiserne Horde durchs Tor und das Tor wird rot, führt also nicht mehr in die Scherbenwelt)...und der wurde vor 10 Minuten offiziell für 15.10., also kommenden Mittwoch, angekündigt


----------

